# Breed - help!



## marcbearpig (May 9, 2018)

I’ve just come into possession of a 2 year old staffy bitch. She has a wonderful temperament and she is amazing with the kids. She was abandoned before we got her so she has a bit of separation anxiety but she is gelling to the family really well.

Here’s the kicker...we haven’t yet taken her to the vets because someone made a comment on her possibly being a staff/pit cross.

Is there any way to tell the breed without taking her to the vet? If there’s any pit lineage she will be seized and possibly destroyed and she doesn’t deserve that treatment.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Well you can get DNA tests... but it is questionable how accurate these are.

TBH, it doesn't matter if they are pit or not in a way. The DDA (is that the right term?) defines a 'type' and if your dog is of 'type' then it could be seized. Whether your dog is of type is determined by certain measurements. 

Also, you are going to have to take your dog to the vet at some point. It would be irresponsible of you to say you are not taking your dog to the vet at all because of this. What if your dog becomes ill? What about health checks or vaccinations? I doubt the vet would report you tbh. They probably would take your dog as a staffy, if that's what you believe her to be.

Staffys can come in all shapes and sizes, why does one persons comment make that the right? To you, she's a staffy so I would treat her as such.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Can you post a picture of her?


----------

